# Fert question and low GH..



## artemism3 (May 21, 2005)

I have a 75g tank, 3.46watts per gallon lighting,and pressurized Co2.

Water parameters are:

Ph of 7 ( was 8 out of tap )
Co2 is 30ppm
Kh is 10 - both in tank and out of tap
GH is 0-1 ( tank and tap )
Nitrates are 10ppm before ferts added
PO4 is .5ppm before ferts

Ferts I have are:

KNO3, KH2PO4, and CSM +B.

I was going to dose KNO3 at 1/4tsp 3Xweek and KH2PO4 @ 1/8tsp. For CSM I was going to use 15ml of a 2 tablespoon to 500ml mix 3x weekly on non macro days.

Does this sound ok? Also should I do anything to raise my GH at all?

Thank you!

Jeremy


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, you should absolutely raise your GH. If you go to around 6 or so, you'll be able to make most plants happy. You can do that by using Seachem's Equilibrium or something similar. 

As far as the macro dosing goes, that may be ok to start with. Get some good test kits and see how much your plants are using. Then adjust your dosage accordingly. By then, you'll get into a routine and not need to test all that much.

Go easy on the kno3 for now, because if that's the level you have, it should be fine. As things, get rolling, that could change. More phosphates would be good. Shoot for about 1-2ppm.


----------



## artemism3 (May 21, 2005)

Thanks Cavan!

Does Seachem EQ raise the GH only or KH as well?

Thank you for the help!!

Jeremy


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Seachem's Equilibrium only raises the GH. Their Alkaline Buffer raises the KH. These products work independently of each other. Also, you need to recheck your GH. It's hard to believe that you have 10 degrees of KH and only have 0 - 1 degrees of GH.


----------



## artemism3 (May 21, 2005)

Reason for the extremely soft water is I have a Culligan water softener hooked up as well as having a R/O unit as well. 

Also I forgot to ask...

Should I refrigerate my CSM +B mixed with water? I know I was doing that with my Flourish...

Thanks!


----------

